# Help! My Nigerian Doe is In Labor



## OMPFarms (Mar 21, 2014)

She has been having this discharge for over an hour.


----------



## OMPFarms (Mar 21, 2014)

She is also peeing and pooping


----------



## OMPFarms (Mar 21, 2014)

How long until I should expect the baby? There is no bubble yet.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Is she trying to push? Has there been more discharge or is that it? I am inclined to say that she is definitely getting there....like soon. But it's not imminent. I would also be paying close attention for any changes

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## OMPFarms (Mar 21, 2014)

I think she's pushing. She bleats and "puffs up" and gets tight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.

Has she broke her water?

Do you see a bubble yet?


----------



## OMPFarms (Mar 21, 2014)

No :---(


----------



## OMPFarms (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't know what to do. I think she's pushing but nothing is happening.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

If she is not acting in distress and not pushing hard I think you just need to be patient. Looks like she is getting there.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You will KNOW when she is actively pushing. I know I always question...is she or not? And when she really IS pushing, you KNOW. It's hard to be patient but I would give her a little more time. You can always check to see if she is dilating and if you're really worried and she is dilated you can go in and check position of kids....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, go in if you're worried...I had a bad kidding on Sunday, there wasn't clear evidence of something wrong until I went in but I just knew something was off.


----------



## OMPFarms (Mar 21, 2014)

This is her


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't see anything


----------



## OMPFarms (Mar 21, 2014)

Oops didn't post


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are worried yes, go in, clean up and put on a rubber glove and see if there is a kid at the door or if she is open.

Or give it a little more time, we cannot see how hard she is pushing or acting so it is kinda play it by ear.

If she isn't in duress, it just may be the kids are not quite at the door. But she is definitely getting there.
Hard labor is really pushing with effort and you should see a bubble starting to come out or if you do not, within 30 minutes, if no baby is present or born you need to go in. They will also work their rear legs around and straighten them really roughing up the ground area there. She will make noises as well. Getting up and down pawing a lot. Is she doing any of this?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Check ligaments, if they are hard, you've still got awhile.
Relax, it doesn't look like she's in hard labor yet.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Any news? I would think there should be babies on the ground by now.....

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, any news?


----------



## OMPFarms (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok so she kidded but what is this?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Placenta. Could take a day to drop

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## OMPFarms (Mar 21, 2014)

I have never seen this before


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's just the placenta. The water bubbles help it come out. It looks perfectly normal to me. 

How many kids did she have? Boys, girls?


----------



## OMPFarms (Mar 21, 2014)

She had 1 girl and 2 boys:-D and her first freshening udder is beautiful!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Awwww congrats!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## OMPFarms (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks! Though her first two kids both came out breech. Is that normal? Also her mom kidded the day before she did and had quads but 2 died. 1 was dead when we got there and one was stuck with its neck twisted around. Is there some sort of relation between their weird births?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Birthing can be different each year, so you never know what positions they will present. Breach: feet first is a normal presentation as well.

The pic shows her afterbirth, it is normal and being long and dragging like that, you can gently tie it in a knot or 2 ect to get it off the ground, so she won't step on it.

Never try to pull it out, it can kill or mess up the doe. 

Congrats on the kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?
Did she drop her afterbirth?


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow! I just joined this forum a few minutes ago and ran across this thread. 
What a way to start in a forum. haha

Congratulations on your new little ones. How exciting. Please post pics of the babies soon. I would love to see them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome Slaphappy


----------



## OMPFarms (Mar 21, 2014)

They are doing great!


----------

